# Why do dogs howl?



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I have three dogs here that go to howling for no apparent reason, why do you think that is?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that it is just another way for them to communicate. Maybe it goes all the way back to the wolf dna.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I think they are singing?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I agree with Sharon. Just another way animals communicate.


----------

